# 2014 Chevy Cruze Alternator Fitting



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Needing an high output alternator (300amp) for my project, but so far I've only found a 200amp alt. I had a friend tell me that the 2011-2013 alternators are the same part number as the 2014 Cruze, meaning their the same exact alternator...Any truth to this? I can easily find an HO alt for a 2011-2013 but I just want to make sure it'd fit. Thanks in advance Cruzeheads.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Is this a 1.4t or 1.8? The 1.4t uses the same from 11-15, the 1.8 is only 11-14 tho.


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

I have the 1.8. So I can use an alternator from 11-14?


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

JJizzleLRN said:


> Needing an high output alternator (300amp) for my project, but so far I've only found a 200amp alt. I had a friend tell me that the 2011-2013 alternators are the same part number as the 2014 Cruze, meaning their the same exact alternator...Any truth to this? I can easily find an HO alt for a 2011-2013 but I just want to make sure it'd fit. Thanks in advance Cruzeheads.


Can u share this ho alternator u found for the 1.8?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickW303 (Mar 9, 2015)

Based off of my research this will fit a '13 1.8L. Its what I plan on putting in to mine. If anyone can confirm it would be appreciated.


----------



## NickW303 (Mar 9, 2015)

http://www.nationsstarteralternator...mp-SPX-High-Amp-Alternator-p/8237-300spx.htm=


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

The 200 amp I found was through GP Alternators page on facebook. /GPCarAudioFTW their built to order but 200a still too low


----------



## JJizzleLRN (Mar 6, 2015)

Hate DC power, used them on my last build and their customer service is horrible, won't be using them again lol.


----------



## Chaynoi (Nov 4, 2014)

I messaged GP and they said they are in the process of making a 300 amp alt. For the Chevy crude.


----------



## Chaynoi (Nov 4, 2014)

Cruze*


----------

